# Wanting to join..



## JasonH (13 Nov 2003)

Hello, I‘ve been wanting to join the CF for the past 6 or 7 yrs now and since I am of age now (17) I‘ve decided I‘d like to join now.  Now at the moment I meet all the minimums for chinups, pushups, situps, swim, minus the 2.4 kilometre run.

  Now I‘m 6‘4 at about 165 lbs (I kno, small) but I‘ve been trying to gain weight steadily and it‘s working.  I‘ve tried to goto the gym every other day (Bit poor so I can‘t go as much as I‘d like).  But I meet the minimum requirements pretty much and I know that‘s not enough for basic but I‘d like to make it in by march if possible, I do not know the time tables for training etc.

  I was just curious to as what they are like towards people with asthma.  Now I havn‘t had an asthma attack in over 4 yrs and havn‘t used meds for 3 yrs.  I can run a kilometre in 10 mins which I hope to improve rather quick but I know it‘s gonna get hampered because of this.  

  Also I just had reconstruction on my hand (Tendons) and I‘m now fully recovered, just trying to get my strength back and my balance is crappy atm cause my left is stronger.  I‘ve been worken out every other day mostly for the past month and hopeing to step it up a lot more for the next 2-3 months.  Now I‘m just wondering I go in for an eye exam tomorrow would I be able to go and drop my app off the next week and hope I have the fitness test 2-3 months from now and make it by the start of march or april?  Or will I be screwed and hafto wait till the next time (Whats that, next year?).


----------



## JasonH (13 Nov 2003)

P.s. Right now I spend anywhere from 2-4 hours at the gym, I do 20-30 pushups, situps when I wake up, then I try to do a total of 80 through the day when I can.  Then I do another 20-30 when I goto sleep.  After I‘m done at the gym I tend to spend an hour or so swimming aswell.  My diet sucks, I hafto find a job while waiting to get the green light for the army, so I can pay for my food and gym.


----------



## portcullisguy (13 Nov 2003)

10 minutes for a kilometre? 

Better start running more often.

Don‘t let your strong areas suffer by overtraining in just one area... try to balance your physical fitness.


----------



## GhostRecce (13 Nov 2003)

whats your routine like at the gym? i‘d suggest doing more weight than reps. yeah dieting is a big part of lifting and yeah it does cost alot. but maybe instead of swimming after your workouts go running because you need to be able to 2.4km in 11min.(about that...) and for the basic i couldnt tell ya. btw you going reg or reserve force?


----------



## JasonH (13 Nov 2003)

I‘ll be going regular.

My diet is horrible, I pretty much don‘t have a real 3 meal a day thing I just eat a lot of small meals and I can‘t do much better then that.  My workout is really varied to tell yea the truth.  Working most of my upper body, not a whole lot done with my legs but I‘ve always been a leggy guy cause I was an ex track n field‘er.  Havn‘t done that in awhile thats why my running is so bad


----------



## JasonH (13 Nov 2003)

You guys think you could give me some tips on some things to do while I prepare?


----------



## yot (19 Nov 2003)

lol, same as me, I am practicing my pt, for the running, I use 14 mins to run 1.8Km only. I have to improve more, because pt test is coming up on Dec! OMG, I have no problem to do 10 push up and 20 situp (for woman) so, the only problem is I am running too slow.... any suggestion that helps me to improve? (I start to run everyday already)

thx


----------



## kurokaze (19 Nov 2003)

yot and jay,

Here‘s a site that should help with the running:
 http://reebokrunner.runnersworld.com/features/running101.html 

Basically, to improve your running, do the walk/run combo.


----------



## westernarmymember (20 Nov 2003)

Here‘s another one:

 http://www.runningroom.com


----------



## Matt0304 (20 Nov 2003)

10 mins for a KM?  Gee man, what did you do back in your track and field days?  Keep running man, ALOT!  You should be able to do a KM in under 4 mins at the most.


----------



## JasonH (20 Nov 2003)

lol track was light years ago lol.  But yea I just got back from Downtown and I‘m enlisted now.  Just gotta wait 3 weeks before I start maken the dates for my tests.


----------



## JasonH (21 Nov 2003)

I just started running about a few days ago.  Well I was at the gym for 2 hours tonight (Man my ***  is numb) and I ran 12 mins, got 1.6km‘s and did a 5 min cooloff that got me another .2km‘s getten 1.8km‘s total.

Now I just enlisted today (Finally got my transcripts settled).  And in 3 weeks they say they‘ll phone me.  I‘m hopen I can have my Fitness test in March, so that gives me under 3 months.  Plenty of time    Relized I can‘t do chinups lol.  But yea everything else seems good to go so I‘m happy.


----------



## Decontrol (21 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by yot:
> [qb] lol, same as me, I am practicing my pt, for the running, I use 14 mins to run 1.8Km only. I have to improve more, because pt test is coming up on Dec! OMG, I have no problem to do 10 push up and 20 situp (for woman) so, the only problem is I am running too slow.... any suggestion that helps me to improve? (I start to run everyday already)
> 
> thx [/qb]


I run about 30-35 laps a day...thats how much you should be doing to improve your speed...if not run even more!


----------



## Billy-The-Kid (28 Nov 2008)

I exceed the requirements of the fitness test BUT I cannot join because I have asthma.  Imagine that.  That makes me so angry and upset just cause of a simple lung disease.


----------



## Marshall (28 Nov 2008)

Billy-The-Kid said:
			
		

> I exceed the requirements of the fitness test BUT I cannot join because I have asthma.  Imagine that.  That makes me so angry and upset just cause of a simple lung disease.



Is the Asthma extreme or is it a minor problem to your physical lifestyle? A person just went through this and was able to take a test to prove he/she was suitable.. Ill find the link. 

EDIT: Could not find the link sorry. I can not even remember what section it was in. But if you look into the medical section they have a lot on Asthma. It never hurts to make sure.


----------



## Lil_T (28 Nov 2008)

Ditto Marshall.  Are you getting your info just from the boards or from Borden?  You will never know until you try.


----------



## stealthylizard (28 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Is the Asthma extreme or is it a minor problem to your physical lifestyle? A person just went through this and was able to take a test to prove he/she was suitable.. Ill find the link.
> 
> EDIT: Could not find the link sorry. I can not even remember what section it was in. But if you look into the medical section they have a lot on Asthma. It never hurts to make sure.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72911/post-755353.html#msg755353  is the link you were looking for.


----------



## Marshall (28 Nov 2008)

stealthylizard said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/72911/post-755353.html#msg755353  is the link you were looking for.



Yes thats the one. Thank you


----------



## the_girlfirend (28 Nov 2008)

JasonH,

I think that you should give more importance to your diet... 
if you train hard, and if you want to improve your fitness level, then you really need to eat good. 
Your body needs the nutrients and proteins to build your muscles. Eat well and drink water. 
For me that is the basics and I can tell you that you will see a big difference in your performance and recuperation. 
Just think about food as good fuel or bad fuel  ;D ... and allow your self the bad fuel only once in a while.

Good luck


----------

